# ifplugd wireless card not detecting networks

## maiku

When I load up the machine, all interfaces seem to start in "the background" but the wireless never detects any networks.

/etc/conf.d/net *Quote:*   

> modules=( "iwconfig" )
> 
> iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"
> 
> key_nanifi="xxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
> ...

 ifplugstatus *Quote:*   

> eth0: unplugged
> 
> wlan0: unplugged

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## maiku

I did.  I just labeled it wrong.  Let me fix my original post.  lol

----------

## Rexilion

 *maiku wrote:*   

> but the wireless never detects any networks.

 

Do you mean it never succesfully associates?

Does:

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

Provide a list of the networks you want to connect to?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## maiku

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

>  *maiku wrote:*   but the wireless never detects any networks. 
> 
> Do you mean it never succesfully associates?
> 
> Does:
> ...

 Yes and yes. *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # lspci -n
> ...

 Yes. *Quote:*   

> # lspci -n
> 
> 00:00.0 0600: 8086:d132 (rev 11)
> 
> 00:03.0 0604: 8086:d138 (rev 11)
> ...

 Linksys has a WEP key on it, I know.  My /etc/conf.d/net is this: *Quote:*   

> modules=( "iwconfig" )
> 
> iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"
> 
> key_nanifi="5063D2FFBD"
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, maybe you should try wpa_supplicant and use a pretty small /etc/conf.d/net :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

Do you use thw wifi 6000 intel wireless card ?

If so, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

```

----------

## maiku

Tried setting up wpa_supplicant.

/etc/conf.d/net *Quote:*   

> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> #iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"
> 
> ifplugd_wlan0="--api-mode=wlan"
> ...

 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> eapol_version=1
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 

if I unplug my wired nothing happens. *Quote:*   

> # ifplugstatus
> 
> lo: link beat detected
> 
> bond0: unplugged
> ...

 If I disable ifplugd (by adding"!plug" to my modules) I can start and use the wireless no problem. *Quote:*   

> # lsmod                                                           
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by                                            
> 
> xc5000                 11491  0                                                  
> ...

 

----------

